# Can budgies have "upset crop"?



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

(Note: Sammy is a budgie with megabacterias. His last treatment finished 4 weeks ago, and he's been fine. He never has them very badly because we always catch them very quickly.)

Hi, everyone! So today Sammy was fine, playing, talking, giving "kisses," etc. After we ate lunch, I took him out of his cage, and he began to throw up like the little girl in the film The Exorcist. :laugh:

He threw up a bunch of seed over the course of about 30 seconds and got a bit puffed up. He was sleepy for about an hour after that, but then he started eating again and now is out playing. :dunno: 

He hasn't thrown up again, and his droppings look normal (except for 1 that he had right after throwing up, which was a bit watery). Not like when he had a crop infection as a very young budgie, when he was completely lethargic and continually vomiting.

I've been trying to call the vet, but as it's Holy Week, things are a bit hectic. No one's picking up, and I've been calling for an hour and a half.

And now, Sammy's acting perfectly fine. So my question is, can budgies get an upset stomach (crop?) and vomit and then turn around and be perfectly fine? We gave him some parsley this morning, but my husband says he washed it well like always.

Of course, I'll keep trying to call the vet, but I'm a bit nervous to stress him with a vet visit if he's ok. I'm not sure whether to just observe him and then take him in tomorrow if he's not any better (than normal? :laugh

What do you guys think?


----------



## AlterEgon (Mar 18, 2015)

I think it's possibly if it was "just" something he swallowed that caused it and that he brought back up, BUT I wouldn't rely on it. Also, budgies are notoriously good at hiding that they're ill, so I don't like to rely on them insisting they are fine again that fast either. I'd probably go for the vet option if possible.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I also thought that maybe something didn't "sit right" with him, but that's weird.

I spoke with our vet on the phone. He said to give him Primperan (anti-nausea medicine) if he throws up again, and we'll take him in regardless tomorrow evening to do a fecal smear and crop smear if necessary.

Good avian vets are worth their weight in gold! :clap:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor Sammy, I hope everything is OK. 
I agree with you about a good avian vet, it's a must have for me too. 
One of my birds cannot eat Nutriberries, he will vomit them up pretty quickly after eating them. Of course he is not allowed to have them anymore but he had them a few times before I realized that he had some issues with them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bethany,

I'm glad you were able to reach your Avian Vet by phone to get his professional advice. Hopefully little Sammy will be just fine tonight and tomorrow.

Sending lots of good thoughts to your sweetie! :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor little Sammy, I hope everything was okay and it was just a one-time thing! I hope he feels better and if Mallorn ever heard of this she would fly over to Madrid by herself to give him some cuddles 
Sending lots of love from over here, and keep us posted!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you, everyone! Sammy must have got some of my lunch from yesterday (just kidding - he never eats from my food!) because I also had a stomach upset last night. I think the chorizo that I cooked with was bad. 

Sammy, on the other hand, is doing just fine! He's acting normal, eating, drinking, and playing. I'll take him in tonight for a quick visit at the vet, but he seems to be doing fine. I didn't even have to give him the Primerpan for nausea.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sorry you weren't feeling well either, Bethany! :hug:

I'm so glad to hear that Sammy is doing great now though -- he's sure been through enough without having an upset "tummy".*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm happy to hear that Sammy is feeling better! 
I hope you feel better, too  
:hug:


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi everyone! We're back from the vet!

The vet did a fecal smear and saw an overgrowth of bacteria but very few megabacterias.

He suggested the following:

One week of: flucanazole to keep the megas at bay, antibiotic for the bacteria and primperan for the nausea.

He also gave him a shot of medicine to treat heavy metals poisoning in case some of the metal is still in Sammy's intestine and reabsorbed. He didn't want to stress Sammy by taking another x-ray today, so he just treated him.

He also suggested doing an x-ray with contrast when Sammy is better, in a week or so. He wants to check if Sammy could have PDD (Proventricular Dilation Disease). If the x-ray shows something funny, he will do a biopsy of the crop to check for PDD. Does anyone have any experience with this? The vet says that Sammy is a bit too young, but since he fits part of the differential, he wants to rule it out with an x-ray.

He also suggested giving Lupron shots since Sammy has been trying to mate (and has succeeded a couple of times!) with my finger since the warmer weather arrived. First, I'm going to try limiting his daylight hours (difficult in sunny Madrid!) and trying to get him switched to pellets - the never-ending battle! - to see if that will help. Sammy's been regurgitating more and more with his mating behaviors, which happen once a day, but I've become better at distracting him with the index finger ladder when he starts.

What do you guys think about Lupron shots?

The good news is that the vet doesn't think that the vomiting spell has anything to do with us having gone away for the night. It made us feel a lot better.

Thank you for your good vibes for Sammy and for myself (I'm still a bit under the weather)! :hug:

Now it's back to playing "Who's that budgie?" :laughing:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Can*

You are to be commended for quick action. this will keep Sammy in good health. You have a good vet and smart too. You can always give electrolyte and probiotics during stress issues. but check to see what your vet says. Also ACV is a good tonic to repel the bad guys. Well Done!!! Jo Ann


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad the vet has come to a consensus! I hope Sammy is back to normal soon, and please keep us posted! I wouldn't dare let Sammy be i'll while Mallorn's not around :laugh: 
I hope you feel better soon, and I'm sending you some nice warm chicken soup and millet (the millet is for sammy, don't worry )
Looks like you have a great vet like JoAnn says, which is wonderful


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Can*

How is your little one doing? Prayers and Blessings, Jo A:budge::budge:nn


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Bethany,

I'm glad to hear you and Sammy are on the mend. Poor Sammy he's a brave little bird


----------

